# anesthesia blocks



## jlezinsky (Jul 28, 2011)

Can an anesthesia block given for surgery purposes be billed on a 1500 for the anesthesiologist and on a ub-04 for the facility expenses?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello,

The nerve block can be billed on a separate claim form from the claim for the surgery procedure, and the anesthesia provider can be listed as the performing provider on the claim; 
If the nerve block is billed on the same claim form as the surgery, though, when using a UB-04 form, a 59 modifier can be appended;

Regards,
LMohan


----------

